# Trestolone acetate/MENT



## Lee39 (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone have experience of using this stuff? It's available online now, but it's so new that usage instructions are at best vague.
I mean, what would be a reasonable cycle length? Is the online advice of between 25-50mg per day reasonable? What about sides? Could you stack it with tren acetate? Can it be used as a replacement for test enth, or is it always to be used alongside test? Questions, questions...
It sounds very interesting and I was interested in maybe using it in my next cycle but, unless I can find out more, it's too experimental for me.
Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 18, 2010)

Ive never heard of it myself Lee39. 
With so many good products that have been around and proven year after year for decades
I myself usually just stick with those. I have tried a few peptides though ill admit. Igf-lr3 and melanotan2.
Other then that its just the basics for me.


----------



## Lee39 (Nov 18, 2010)

rAJJIN said:


> Ive never heard of it myself Lee39.
> With so many good products that have been around and proven year after year for decades
> I myself usually just stick with those. I have tried a few peptides though ill admit. Igf-lr3 and melanotan2.
> Other then that its just the basics for me.



Yes, I know where you're coming from. If there's something new, though, and people rave about it, it's got to be of interest. It's then just a case of deciding whether you're interested enough to 'risk' trying something so experimental. I mean, test enth was experimental once, along with all the other now-well-used steroids.
If a few people came on here and said: "Yeah, I've used it and it's great", that would probably convince me to give it a go.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 18, 2010)

I Understand what your saying. Tbol came along just a recently compared to most and I know some guys that realy like it.
If you try it keep us updated on what you think. good luck. Others may know more Im just not familiar with it.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 18, 2010)

Lee39 said:


> Does anyone have experience of using this stuff? It's available online now, but it's so new that usage instructions are at best vague.
> I mean, what would be a reasonable cycle length? Is the online advice of between 25-50mg per day reasonable? What about sides? Could you stack it with tren acetate? Can it be used as a replacement for test enth, or is it always to be used alongside test? Questions, questions...
> It sounds very interesting and I was interested in maybe using it in my next cycle but, unless I can find out more, it's too experimental for me.
> Any advice much appreciated.



Out of everything I have used,,,this is one I have no experience with (very little anyway). I would like to hear feedback or see some literature on this item as well.


----------



## Jello (Nov 19, 2010)

Got my curiosity up as well.


----------



## Lee39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, here's the best information I've found so far, off an online store selling it (I won't name them, because they're not sponsors).

GP MENT is a product containing the hormone Trestolone Acetate (7 alpha-Methyl-19-nortestosterone). General steroid potency is usually increased with 7-methylation, which is a trait that is well illustrated with MENT. When methylation increases steroid potency it is usually due to one or two things, most notable being the increased resistance to being metabolized by the liver, or reduced affinity for constructive binding proteins. In the case of MENT, we see a drug relatively fast metabolic breakdown, but that doesn't bind to SHBG. The reduced binding to SHBG is the reason that MENT becomes a much more potent steroid.

When first studied, research showed that MENT could be 3.5-23 times more anabolic than testosterone, yet was only 3-6 times more androgenic. When a study was later done on primates, MENT was shown to have 10 times more anabolic potency than testosterone while having much lower effects on the prostate. In a study to show how well MENT binds to the androgen receptor, it was discovered that this drug binds to the receptor more strongly than both testosterone and nandrolone. Another study looked at the ability for MENT to restore sexual behavior in men suffering from symptoms of low testosterone, which is one of the main objectives of androgen replacement therapy. During this study, MENT was shown to be just as effective as testosterone therapy for these purposes. If ever marketed for use, MENT will be aromatized by the body and will cause synthetic estrogen buildup which will carry a high level of biological activity. This means that gynecomastia can be a problem, as well as other estrogen related side effects which can include excess water retention causing the user to have a bloated look without much definition to the muscle structure and can also lead for excess fat buildup to occur. Because of this, users of MENT will most likely want to run some sort of anti-estrogen during their cycle to keep levels down. 

MENT has not yet been developed for use, so it's not known what the doses will be. Due to the study results so far, it is suspected that a low dose will be sufficient due to the fact that this drug has been shown to be several times more potent than testosterone. 

Sounds interesting, doesn't it? I'm tempted to give it a bash.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 25, 2010)

Lee39 said:


> Well, here's the best information I've found so far, off an online store selling it (I won't name them, because they're not sponsors).
> 
> GP MENT is a product containing the hormone Trestolone Acetate (7 alpha-Methyl-19-nortestosterone). General steroid potency is usually increased with 7-methylation, which is a trait that is well illustrated with MENT. When methylation increases steroid potency it is usually due to one or two things, most notable being the increased resistance to being metabolized by the liver, or reduced affinity for constructive binding proteins. In the case of MENT, we see a drug relatively fast metabolic breakdown, but that doesn't bind to SHBG. The reduced binding to SHBG is the reason that MENT becomes a much more potent steroid.
> 
> ...



I read about that awhile back and yeah I would defo give it ago. Now what do you cycle with it. I personally would cycle it alone. That way you can see exactly what it is doing and how you feel on it. Masteron would be a good addition to a future cycle if you like the results. What dose you thinking of doing? I ask cos it isn't the cheapest. Let us know what you decide to do. Plus keep us posted on your findings if you start it. I would defo give that a try in the near future.

Buy the way if your source begins with an N then your good to go.


----------



## Lee39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Elvia1023 said:


> I read about that awhile back and yeah I would defo give it ago. Now what do you cycle with it. I personally would cycle it alone. That way you can see exactly what it is doing and how you feel on it. Masteron would be a good addition to a future cycle if you like the results. What dose you thinking of doing? I ask cos it isn't the cheapest. Let us know what you decide to do. Plus keep us posted on your findings if you start it. I would defo give that a try in the near future.
> 
> Buy the way if your source begins with an N then your good to go.



That's the question, what do you stack it with? Was thinking about going with 750mg of test enth a week alongside it, with 100mg a day of anadrol for the first four or five weeks. Reading that, though, it almost sounds like a replacement for test, but much more potent. What I'd really like to do is stack it with tren acetate, but I just don't know if that's safe. Maybe it could be like tren acetate and deca? - two steroids you shouldn't stack together. Who knows? Think your suggestion of running it alone is a sensible one, but I would like to try anadrol in the next cycle too.

No, doesn't begin with N, but rather GP. It's not too expensive on there, actually, $69 for 10ml dosed at 50mg per ml. At a suggested dose of 25mg a day, that would last three weeks. I'd probably go for a nine-weeker, rather than 12, for something so new, so that'd only be $207 for the entire cycle, plus the anadrol. Pretty good, I reckon.

Yeah, I'll keep everyone informed if I decide to go for it. I feel a bit like a guinea pig though...


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 26, 2010)

Although I've never tried it myself, I've seen some people requesting it from a few sponsors on another board.

You wouldn't be the first guinea pig

I'd give it a go.  And I'd do it alone on two runs...just to feel it out and maybe at diff. dosages.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 27, 2010)

Tyrone said:


> Although I've never tried it myself, I've seen some people requesting it from a few sponsors on another board.
> 
> You wouldn't be the first guinea pig
> 
> I'd give it a go.  And I'd do it alone on two runs...just to feel it out and maybe at diff. dosages.



I would follow this advice. I would run it alone to begin with. 25mg per day for a few weeks. Then gradually move up if you need to. Keep it about 8 weeks. You could always throw in others for another 8 weeks to make 16 weeks total. But for a first try I would defo run it alone... hey even 4 weeks would be sufficient then you could add something else. I would personally use masteron but it sounds like you want to bulk. Personally I would go with a standard test and adrol cycle if thats the case and increase when needed... cheaper and less injections needed. Just thought why not something like...

Weeks 1-4= Adrol starting at 50mg (1st week) going up to 100mg 
Weeks 1-8= Test E starting at 250mg (1st week) going up to 750mg
Weeks 9-16= MENT at 25mg per day or eod and move up to a dose you feel comfortable with (50mg per day for example)

You could add in masteron in the second part of the cycle or even add in an oral such as dbol or winny depending upon your goals at that time.

I would do something like the above for a nice lean bulker. But as stated previously maybe your best just cycling it alone for 8 weeks and seeing how you go with it. That way you can best evaluate it and use it more effectively in future cycles. Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Lee39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Elvia1023 said:


> I would follow this advice. I would run it alone to begin with. 25mg per day for a few weeks. Then gradually move up if you need to. Keep it about 8 weeks. You could always throw in others for another 8 weeks to make 16 weeks total. But for a first try I would defo run it alone... hey even 4 weeks would be sufficient then you could add something else. I would personally use masteron but it sounds like you want to bulk. Personally I would go with a standard test and adrol cycle if thats the case and increase when needed... cheaper and less injections needed. Just thought why not something like...
> 
> Weeks 1-4= Adrol starting at 50mg (1st week) going up to 100mg
> Weeks 1-8= Test E starting at 250mg (1st week) going up to 750mg
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion, much appreciated. Well I've placed my order, now just waiting for it to arrive. I'm not starting my next cycle until January 1 anyway, after three months off. I've decided to go with Anadrol and equipoise alongside the trestolone acetate, so that will be three things that are all new to me. It'll be interesting, if nothing else...

Your suggestion sounds good, but I wanted to try something other than test. Eq sounds ideal and apparently stacks well with the trestolone. I can't take winny because my knees are a bit dodgy through squatting, and I daren't risk the joint dryness it can cause. Never been too into Dbol, so I'll give that a miss too. Yes, I am looking to bulk, so Masteron probably wouldn't fit the bill.

I'll report back in the new year and let you know how it's going. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lee39 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, much appreciated. Well I've placed my order, now just waiting for it to arrive. I'm not starting my next cycle until January 1 anyway, after three months off. I've decided to go with Anadrol and equipoise alongside the trestolone acetate, so that will be three things that are all new to me. It'll be interesting, if nothing else...
> 
> Your suggestion sounds good, but I wanted to try something other than test. Eq sounds ideal and apparently stacks well with the trestolone. I can't take winny because my knees are a bit dodgy through squatting, and I daren't risk the joint dryness it can cause. Never been too into Dbol, so I'll give that a miss too. Yes, I am looking to bulk, so Masteron probably wouldn't fit the bill.
> 
> I'll report back in the new year and let you know how it's going. Thanks for your help.



Masteron is great for any cycle... bulking or cutting

Goodluck with everything in Jan


----------



## angel36s (Dec 11, 2010)

so hello to everyone. i am stuck in afghanistan with the US army, anyone know a reliable source for gear?


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 11, 2010)

angel36s said:


> so hello to everyone. i am stuck in afghanistan with the US army, anyone know a reliable source for gear?




Dont they sell it in the pharmacy there?


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm working with a local guy here and he has obtained some MENT. I will follow him closely over the next several weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## angel36s (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah, i am guessing that the pharmx have it, but i am way to remote of an area. no pharmx anywhere nearby, lol. lookng for a reliable mail order ya know.


----------



## Jello (Dec 13, 2010)

Check out some of our sponsors here, they are all reliable, just read the reviews on them to help decide who you are going to go with.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 31, 2013)

Been doing a little more research on this today and I think I'm going to get some to run with my masteron enanthate


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 31, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Been doing a little more research on this today and I think I'm going to get some to run with my masteron enanthate



200mgs test ed
1400mg mast every week
50mgs Ment ed

=EEEEEW BOOY...LOOK OUT!!   LOL


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 31, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Been doing a little more research on this today and I think I'm going to get some to run with my masteron enanthate



You going to use GAULS? He's only one I know that has it


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 31, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> You going to use GAULS? He's only one I know that has it



Yep.  Been with them over 4 years now.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 31, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> 200mgs test ed
> 1400mg mast every week
> 50mgs Ment ed
> 
> =EEEEEW BOOY...LOOK OUT!!   LOL



Yep! And I may be on Rips by that time and also 15iu of insulin pre workout


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 31, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Yep.  Been with them over 4 years now.



Nice! Jjb1 has got me really interested in this


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 31, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Nice! Jjb1 has got me really interested in this



Me too after reading his posts.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 31, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Yep! And I may be on Rips by that time and also 15iu of insulin pre workout



would try doing the rips post w/o then. the humalin takes a while to kick in if you follow the protocol I gave. and then 10iu rip post w/o. maybe tren suspension before. and 100mg MENT ed with the mast e. fuuuuck yeah


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 1, 2013)

I've only ever heard great things  about MENT


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 1, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I've only ever heard great things  about MENT



Glad to hear it.:headbang:


----------



## milkhouse (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been reading jjb's posts and he seems to really love the stuff. Any sponsors here carry it?


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 4, 2013)

milkhouse said:


> I've been reading jjb's posts and he seems to really love the stuff. Any sponsors here carry it?



Nope. And I think only one sponsor on professional muscle sells it and they are private.


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 4, 2013)

I did GAULS Ment. I did 50 mgs a day for a four week period. GAULS also sells injectable D-Bol. I have also done that. I feel the same EXACT thing when doing either one. 
 So the question is :
-are they selling Ment or selling D-bol as Ment?
-or is Ment just like D-Bol?
The canundrum goes on........
BTW: this is in no way a shot at GAULS! NEVER has issue with them! WAY stand up folks. WAY


CG


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 4, 2013)

Concreteguy said:


> I did GAULS Ment. I did 50 mgs a day for a four week period. GAULS also sells injectable D-Bol. I have also done that. I feel the same EXACT thing when doing either one.
> So the question is :
> -are they selling Ment or selling D-bol as Ment?
> -or is Ment just like D-Bol?
> ...



I doubt it but I will find out in a month:action-smiley-033:


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 4, 2013)

MENT (Trestolone Ace) Log...... - Professional Muscle


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow there's 78 people viewing this thread. I wonder if Gauls is going to see a spike in sales of MENT from his customers? Lol


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 22, 2013)

MENT*Pharmaceutical Name: Trestolone, MENT, 7MENT (as acetate)*Chemical structure: 7-alpha-19Nor-androst-4-en-3-one,17b-ol*Molecular weight of base: 288.429*Molecular weight of ester: 60.0524 (acetic acid, 2 carbons)*Effective dose: 10-50 mg every day*Average Street-price: Only available through chemical wholesale.*Available Doses: None known. But Schering has been conducting extensive research into use for MENT both as a male contraceptive and as a means of hormonal replacement.*Characteristics:*I MENT has always been my favourite steroid, and that's just from reading the studies and looking at the structure of it. Thinking of what MENT can do should make every steroid user drool. This stuff is nearly as strong as its 17-alpha-alkylated counterpart mibolerone (cheque drops) but without the mad liver toxicity. It's a 19Nor substance, a*nandrolone*derivative. Its very much likenandrolone, except it has a 7-alpha-methyl attachment. This attachment stops it from being 5-alpha-reduced1. Now as you know, 5-alpha-reduction makes*nandrolone, otherwise a very potent hormone, much weaker. A*nandrolone*derivative without 5-alpha-reduction for example is trenbolone (Parabolan/Finaplix), a very strong and potent androgen. But because of trenbolone's triple double bond structure, it also does not aromatize. But MENT on the other hand is still capable of aromatizing2 (which would not be the case with a 4 or 5 methylation), so you still have the benefits of estrogen : extra strength, better glycogen use, upgrading of androgen receptor, increased GH output and more IGF1. Its estrogenic potency may in fact be slightly larger because 7-alpha-methyl-estradiol (the product of MENT aromatization) may show less affinity to binding proteins as well. It is in fact suggested that part of MENT's actions may be the result of this potent estrogen1.*This stuff should literally and in all aspects be stronger than testosterone. Its androgenic character will be like trenbolone (same risk of hair loss, prostate hypertrophy, acne, deepening of voice) and its estrogenic character will be like that of*nandrolone*(same risk of gyno, bloating and fat gain). But its hypertrophic ability should be much higher than either of these, or even testosterone.*One question begs to be asked however: why on earth would they make it an acetate ester? In depot shots that means daily injections. This is after all the same company that is looking to market injectable testosterone*undecanoate*for shots once every 10 weeks. Well, so far two uses have been found for MENT in the medical community. Sundaram, who is probably the leading researcher where*nandrolone*and its derivatives are concerned, found it to be of perfect use for both replacment therapy for men, as well as for male contraception3 (Which would suggest it at least doesn't suffer from the libido suppressing drawback that*nandrolone*does). And from what the latest research in the matter seems to suggest, it looks like Schering is planning on making it in implant pellets4 that would release the drug over time, with 4 pellets delivering no more than 1.3 mg/day ! Assuming most of us do not want to use 40-50 pellets that could pose a problem for the use of MENT for enhancement purposes, lest there are some black market knock-offs. But take it from one who had looked, currently none of the wholesalers seem to have access to MENT. So the pending release of MENT may not be such joyful news after all (except for Schering who stands to profit nonetheless).*There is one study5 in particular that documented the exact effects of MENT very well, although it was carried out on castrated mice so these effects may not be transcribed to humans. MENT was capable of restoring sexual behaviour and seminal vesicle weights to intact levels as good as testosterone but at 1/3rd of the dose ! What was also interesting was that MENT did not seem to stimulate aggressive behaviour at all. Compared to a control group of castrated mice, there levels of aggression did not nominally increase at all. This could be positive news for all those roid ragers out there giving the steroid community a bad name.*Another interesting study6 more or less quantified the effects of MENT as compared to testosterone, and found that its androgenic character, based on the weights of ventral prostate and seminal vesicles, was 4 times greater than that of testosterone and that the hypertrophic nature was no less than 10 times greater, based on the weight increase in the levator ani muscle. More disturbing was the finding that the suppressive effect of MENT on HPTA was 12 times greater than that of testosterone, which is concerning at the least for a product with uses as a male contraceptive. The varying figures indicate that where a dose of testosterone that can maintain serum gonadotropin levels and muscle mass, can also maintain the prostate and seminal vesicles, where MENT cannot. This can easily be explained because the larger part of testosterones androgenic action stems from target specific conversion to a more androgenic form in the prostate and other androgen sensitive tissues, because these have a high concentration of 5-alpha-reductase. But MENT is not affected by 5-alpha-reductase.*Because of its 7-alpha-methyl group, MENT also shows no significant binding to SHBG7 (sex hormone binding globuline). On the one hand that is why it is such a strong hormone compared to testosterone (estimated 3 times stronger), but also why its half-life is shorter (begging daily injections still with the acetate ester). So in conclusion we can state that this hormone is extremely powerful at what it does and could find more uses, both in the medical community (to treat wasting diseases and burns) and in the sports enhancement field. While its production is imminent and its safety record proven in both studies with humans and animals, it remains to be seen for what purpose and in what form it will be marketed by Schering. As things are now, it looks like it will be produced in a form that will only be useful in hormonal replacement therapy, and not in short term treatment of burns or wasting diseases, or for sports enhancement.*Stacking and Use:*This information is of course purely hypothetical and based on an injectable version of the aforementioned acetate ester of MENT. Given the short half life and the short ester, daily injections would be required. In most cycles we would inject around 75 mg per day of*test*(give or take, based on 500 mg/week). Similar results could be obtained with 25-50 mg per day of MENT. The drug does aromatize like*nandrolone, and it aromatizes to 7-alpha-methyl-estradiol. In light of the low affinity of MENT for binding proteins, the same could be assumed of 7-alpha-methyl-estradiol, so this may be a quite potent estrogen. Combined with the progestagenic action of 19Nor steroids that could lead to a reasonable risk for gynocomastia. Especially those prone to estrogen should probably supplement with 1 mg per day of arimidex or 2.5 mg per day ofletrozole*to keep these effects at bay. If stacked with additional aromatizing or otherwise estrogenic hormones its best to keep Nolvadex on hand as well, and to remind yourself of the progestagenic action. RU486, the abortion drug, is the only known truly effective progestin blocker, but is hard to find and terribly expensive. Combining with Winstrol may help, as it does have some competitive progestagenic blocking abilities, but their extent is not quantified in any study. The androgenic effects may be quite strong, so acne probably will occur, and men prone to problems with male pattern hair loss or prostate problems should be cautious. Due to the 7-alpha-methyl group, MENT is not affected by 5-alpha-reductase, so treatments like Proscar will have no effect.*When stacking this product, one will probably be looking to add mass to the frame. To that extent it could be stacked with testosterone (particularly powerful combo), Methandrostenolone (40 mg/day), Oxymetholone (100-150 mg/day) or Boldenone -(200-800 mg/week) (the latter would be my preference). It would not make a very good match for*nandrolone, as*nandrolone*can be considered the weaker relative of MENT, with similar action but much less androgenic possibilities. Given the progestagenic nature, Stanazolol (50 mg/day) may be a good match for MENT as well.*Keep in mind that there are very few real world results with MENT on humans, and there is no literal data on its hypertrophic ability, so a lot of this is hypothetical, based on the available studies and evidence.

It's on its way.....I should have it in a couple of days!:action-smiley-033::headbang:


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 22, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> Ive never heard of it myself Lee39.
> With so many good products that have been around and proven year after year for decades
> I myself usually just stick with those. I have tried a few peptides though ill admit. Igf-lr3 and melanotan2.
> Other then that its just the basics for me.



Kind of my thoughts as well. Not familiar with ment myself but did read a few logged runs on it a while back.Basics are tryed and true 
and low hassle. Still like to hear if something is really effective that is less common. Kind of pisses on the party with the added high estro hassle. Be cool if it's worth the effort . If like Concrete guy says works just like dbol or very similar I'd pass . But maybe that's CG's results and yours may vary.I think there are some ment real world use info over at pm . Be worth a look if you are going to proceed . 
If you do I hope it is really good. Thanks, T


----------

